# Alberta - Best Camo Patterns.



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Personally I like predator.


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

I heard that a big red combine is a great decoy.....:wink:


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

heh heh, not my favorite - that stuff is a little pricey I hear!


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

I'll be wearing Fall Brown Predator up there next week..I do have a snow camo cover up just in case.. :wink:


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

What part of the country are going to be in Willie?


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

I use Mossy oak shadow grass in southern Ab .... works pretty decently in the western part too ... was Almost stepped on by a wookie there ...

Yea ... Best Camo by far tho is a Massey Furguson Combine .... Pretty tough to get a good return for your investment tho in the first year


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

John Deere combines work well as a tree stand but wear hearing protection rifle shooting out of the hopper the echo is deafening My sons ears are still ringing:dj:


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

I use the Praire Ghost camo and snow ghost camo myself and Of course as Mike and Russ and Twisted Canuck mentioned my big RED combine works verywell for me also, at least this year it did for a 5x6 elk

Travis


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

#1 Hogger said:


> John Deere combines work well as a tree stand but wear hearing protection rifle shooting out of the hopper the echo is deafening My sons ears are still ringing:dj:



*WHAT DID HE SAY, WHAAAT DID HE SAAAY???*

:horn:


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

russ said:


> What part of the country are going to be in Willie?


Hi Russ,

I'll be hunting with Red Willow Outfitters out of Valleyview.

Not sure the exact location of the hunt.

We will be going after post rut moose, which I understand is a tough spot and stalk hunt.

This was an all expense paid hunt I won through TenPoint crossbows..Tough to say no, even if it is post rut.:wink:

Any advice?


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Not really willie, I live 7 hours southeast of Valley View on the border line between the parkland (ag & small bush patches) and the prairie land. We hunt moose entirely different down here as compared to the north country. You'll probably being making lots of foot prints if you're in the forestry. There is farmland around Valleyview too, haven't been up that way in a while. Wife's from about 30 miles east of there.


----------

